# Was ist gut verdienen?



## Anonymus (3 April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

meine Familie macht aufgrund meines derzeitigen Arbeitszeitaufkommens und meines, wie meine Frau meint, unterdurchschnittlichen Verdienstes Stress. Ich bin daher kurz vorm Kündigen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es wo anders besser läuft. Im März wurden 228 Arbeitsstunden in der Firma verbucht, sowie 24 Stunden zu Hause. Zu Hause deshalb, weil ich irgendwann meine Schaltpläne zu den zugehörigen Anlagen erstellen muss (die 24h sind "geschönt", effektiv dürften sie etwa das doppelte sein). Verdienen tu ich 1400€ netto/Monat + ca.150€(Überstundenpauschale+Projekträmie). Chef meint ich wäre gut bezahlt. Ausbildung ist Werkmeister Mechatronik. Erstellt werden von mir die Schaltpläne, die Anlagen werden von mir komplett verdrahtet, wenn es sich ergibt werden die Anlagen von mir programmiert (zur Zeit selten, weil es sich zeitmäßig nicht ausgeht). Teilweise sind Montageeinsätze dabei, wobei keine Taggelder ausbezahlt werden, sondern Verpflegung und Hotel von der Firma übernommen werden.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ist das in Ordnung oder soll ich den Job wegschmeissen (obwohl er interessant ist und ich alles machen kann).

Gruß
Georg


----------



## seeba (3 April 2006)

Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> meine Familie macht aufgrund meines derzeitigen Arbeitszeitaufkommens und meines, wie meine Frau meint, unterdurchschnittlichen Verdienstes Stress. Ich bin daher kurz vorm Kündigen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es wo anders besser läuft. Im März wurden 228 Arbeitsstunden in der Firma verbucht, sowie 24 Stunden zu Hause. Zu Hause deshalb, weil ich irgendwann meine Schaltpläne zu den zugehörigen Anlagen erstellen muss (die 24h sind "geschönt", effektiv dürften sie etwa das doppelte sein). Verdienen tu ich 1400€ netto/Monat + ca.150€(Überstundenpauschale+Projekträmie). Chef meint ich wäre gut bezahlt. Ausbildung ist Werkmeister Mechatronik. Erstellt werden von mir die Schaltpläne, die Anlagen werden von mir komplett verdrahtet, wenn es sich ergibt werden die Anlagen von mir programmiert (zur Zeit selten, weil es sich zeitmäßig nicht ausgeht). Teilweise sind Montageeinsätze dabei, wobei keine Taggelder ausbezahlt werden, sondern Verpflegung und Hotel von der Firma übernommen werden.
> Die Frage ist jetzt, ist das in Ordnung oder soll ich den Job wegschmeissen (obwohl er interessant ist und ich alles machen kann).
> ...


Soviel bekommen vielleicht die Kauffrauen.


----------



## HeizDuese (3 April 2006)

*Deutlich zu wenig....*

... der Grund, warum wohl soviele in diesem Beruf selbständig arbeiten, wenn Sie ihre Aufwendungen nicht honoriert bekommen.


----------



## Ralle (3 April 2006)

Klar sagt dein Chef, du verdienst genug.  
Denke mal er lügt  .


----------



## Dicki (3 April 2006)

Ich glaube Ihr solltet euch lieber über die Politik aufregen weil die Jungs sind 
für die extrem hohen Steuern verantwortlich.

Auch als selbstständiger wird man nicht honoriert und viele machen dann auch noch die Preise kaputt.

Außerdem zwingt Dich Dein Chef zu den Überstunden ????????
Ich glaube das machst Du schon alleine das sieht man schon an solchen Aussagen wie ----->>>

"sowie 24 Stunden zu Hause. Zu Hause deshalb, weil ich irgendwann meine Schaltpläne zu den zugehörigen Anlagen erstellen muss (die 24h sind "geschönt", effektiv dürften sie etwa das doppelte sein)."

Mache einfach Deine normalen Stunden und geh nach Hause das ist nähmlich nicht Deine Firma ....sei froh weil sonst ist diese Anzahl an Stunden ganz normal.

Gruß

Dicki


----------



## HDD (3 April 2006)

Hi,
die Frage ist doch ob jemand der Komplette Projekte mit Schaltschrankbau, Programmierung, Inbetriebnahme  usw. macht mit 1400 Euro Nachhause gehen sollte. Das sind dann etwa 12 Euro Brutto die Stunde und das haltet Ihr für angemessen?

HDD


----------



## argv_user (3 April 2006)

*andersrum vielleicht*



			
				Anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> meine Familie macht aufgrund meines derzeitigen Arbeitszeitaufkommens und meines, wie meine Frau meint, unterdurchschnittlichen Verdienstes Stress. Ich bin daher kurz vorm Kündigen, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es wo anders besser läuft. Im März wurden 228 Arbeitsstunden in der Firma verbucht, sowie 24 Stunden zu Hause. Zu Hause deshalb, weil ich irgendwann meine Schaltpläne zu den zugehörigen Anlagen erstellen muss (die 24h sind "geschönt", effektiv dürften sie etwa das doppelte sein). Verdienen tu ich 1400€ netto/Monat + ca.150€(Überstundenpauschale+Projekträmie). Chef meint ich wäre gut bezahlt. Ausbildung ist Werkmeister Mechatronik. Erstellt werden von mir die Schaltpläne, die Anlagen werden von mir komplett verdrahtet, wenn es sich ergibt werden die Anlagen von mir programmiert (zur Zeit selten, weil es sich zeitmäßig nicht ausgeht). Teilweise sind Montageeinsätze dabei, wobei keine Taggelder ausbezahlt werden, sondern Verpflegung und Hotel von der Firma übernommen werden.
> Die Frage ist jetzt, ist das in Ordnung oder soll ich den Job wegschmeissen (obwohl er interessant ist und ich alles machen kann).
> ...



Mach keinen Fehler!

Du könntest dich erst mal bei anderen Unternehmen bewerben, schließlich bist Du ungekündigt und kannst was. Wenn Du dann bessere Angebote bekommst, kannst Du über einen Wechsel nachdenken.
Vorher würde ich auf keinen Fall kündigen, auch wenn das jetzige Gehalt etwas dürftig scheint...


----------



## seeba (3 April 2006)

argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> Mach keinen Fehler!
> 
> Du könntest dich erst mal bei anderen Unternehmen bewerben, schließlich bist Du ungekündigt und kannst was. Wenn Du dann bessere Angebote bekommst, kannst Du über einen Wechsel nachdenken.
> Vorher würde ich auf keinen Fall kündigen, auch wenn das jetzige Gehalt etwas dürftig scheint...


Mehr als ALG, das stimmt!


----------



## lefrog (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

Naja, endlich auch ein Leidensgenosse... ich kann Georg nur allzugut verstehen... Wenn der Beruf nich auch ein kleinwenig Hobby währe, dann würde ich auch über einen wechsel nachdenken... 
Ich spiele finanziell in der gleichen Liga, und auch ich zeichne Schaltpläne daheim. Nicht nur das ich die Planung, die Montage, die Programmierung und die Inbetriebnahme allein mache, nein, nebenbei sorge ich in der Produktion bei uns für Störungsbeseitigung und bin auch noch für die EDV verantwortlich - und das an zwei Standorten. 

Long Story short - wir tragen alle unser Kreuz...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Dicki (3 April 2006)

Warum macht Ihr denn die Überstunden wie verrückt ????
Warum geht Ihr nicht nach 8-9 Stunden nach Hause und lasst die Arbeit sein ?????

Was für eine Stellung habt Ihr in der Firma ????????
Auch als Werkmeister Mechatronik eingestellt ?????
Was steht denn im Arbeitsvertrag 35 Stunden die Woche ???

Verstehen kann ich das nicht 100% 

Gruß


----------



## Markus (3 April 2006)

@dicki
es gibt eben leute die freude an ihrem bruf habe.
diese leute sind mit leib und seele dabei, auch wenn es stressig ist.
diese leute können nicht einfach abschalten.

es sind macher.

leider wird das selten honoriert...

aber vermutlich besteht die einzige möglichkeit  auf diese "selbstverständlichkeit" aufmerksam zu machen wenn es keine überstunden mehr gibt...
also wirklich pünktlich feierabend machen oder sogar stunden abbauen.


das wird georg selbst vermutlich mehr weh tun wie seiner firma, aber ne andere lösung gibts wohl nicht...


----------



## lefrog (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich bin Leiter Elektrotechnik in unserem mittelständischen Unternehmen. 
Leitendes Angestellter, 38,75 Stundenwoche, die erste 13 Überstunden im Monat mit abgegolten (im Gehalt mit drinnen), 28 Tage Urlaub im Jahr. 
Gelernter Industrieelektroniker Fachrichtung Produktionstechnik. 

Ja, so ist das halt... Der Job hat ein riesenmaß an Freiheiten - da wir Maschinen und Anlagen für den eigenbedarf herstellen und bestehende modernisieren und automatisieren kann man sich die Arbeit selber einteilen. Nur die Menge der Projekte ist einfach so groß, dass einem für die einfache Dokumentation keine Zeit bleibt. Dann wird halt ein einfacher Schaltplan oder eine Bedienungsanleitung daheim fertig gestellt, in der Hoffnung das das irgendwann, irgendwie doch einmal angemessen honoriert wird. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HeizDuese (3 April 2006)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> ... in der Hoffnung das das irgendwann, irgendwie doch einmal angemessen honoriert wird...



und leider bleibt's meistens dabei.
Na ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Leider stirbt aber nach einer Weile auch die Freude an freiwilliger Mehrarbeit (Projektarbeit in Überstaunden, Heimarbeit, lernen / weiterbilden zu Hause), wenn die Honorierung / Anerkennung ausbleiben und das Ganze als selbstverständlich und als "all inklusive" angesehen wird.

Es gibt jedenfalls eine ganze Menge mehr Jobs, bei denen man weniger Einsatz und mehr Freizeit und Wochenenden zu Hause, besser bezahlt bekommt- so ist das halt :-(


----------



## Dicki (3 April 2006)

Hi

ja auf der einen Seite kann ich euch verstehen aber auf der anderen Seite
auch wieder nicht.

Ich bin ja genauso "Schlau" oder "Dumm" und auch die meisten Freiberufler oder Selbstständigen haben das gleiche Problem.

Aber honorieren wird uns das keiner und nur die wenigsten von uns haben das große Glück auch für Ihre Anstrengungen gutes Geld zu verdienen.

Wir sind zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort............ leider :-(

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (3 April 2006)

Um vergleichen zu können solltest Du Brutto angeben, wir können ja nicht ahnen wieviele Kinder Du hast usw.
Desweiteren: 12 Gehälter, 13 oder 14?
Sonstige Vergünstigungen wie z.B. Firmenwagen, Betriebsrente...?


----------



## Anonymus (4 April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
danke für die Antworten. Bin Österreicher, daher 14 Monatsgehälter, wobei 13. und 14. vom Grundlohn (ohne die Prämie) kommen, 3 Kinder. Habe mir Jahreslohnzettel von 2005 angesehen und durch die Stunden dividiert, ist nicht sehr erbauend.
Dienstauto brauche ich zurzeit nicht, da die Firma seit 3 Monaten 10Gehminuten wegliegt. Habe davor das Auto für Heimfahrten nutzen können, habe es aber nur getan, wenn ich sowieso auf Montage fahren musste.
Der Beruf ist zum Hobby geworden, das stimmt, Problem ist, dass Zeit für Weiterbildung und für die Kinder fehlt. Wobei die Kinder derzeit Vorrang haben sollten (7, 5 und 1 Jahr alt).
Das mit dem Kündigen sollte kein Problem sein, meine Frau ist zurzeit karenziert und könnte jederzeit zu arbeiten anfangen und würde bei weniger Stunden besser verdienen. Das Problem ist, dass man dann unweigerlich den Anschluss verliert, ausser man beschäftigt sich als Hobby mit der Materie. Andererseits könnte man im Haushalt an den Managementqualitäten feilen, ist bei 3 Kindern eine logistische Herausforderung.
Danke nochmals für die Antworten, dachte nicht dass sich soviele melden.

Gruß
Georg


----------



## Thomas-03 (4 April 2006)

Hallo Georg

Du teilst das Schicksal vieler und so lange man nicht rebelliert zahlt natürlich keiner freiwillig mehr. 

Früher wurde diesem Punkt mit einer Kündigung nachdruckt verliehen was auch meistens funktioniert hat. Kam aber auf die persönliche Stellung und Qualifikation an, sonst ging der Schuss nach hinten los. 

Pauschal zu sagen, ohne Erfahrung mit Deiner Person oder Tätigkeit, Du verdienst zu wenig oder zu viel ist schwer. 

Subjektiv kann ich sagen im Vergleich mit unserem Unternehmen und derartiger Stellen müsstest Du ungefähr im 2.000.- € Bereich liegen. Aber vorsichtig, da spielen noch viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

Checke die Marktchancen für dich ab in dem Du einfach ein Stellengesuch online aufgibst. Dies ist eine sehr gute Alternative und hat mir damals auch geholfen.

Gehe auf Deinen Vorgesetzten zu und mache Ihn klar das Du Deiner Meinung nach nicht leistungsgerechte Bezüge erhältst und deute Ihn ganz vorsichtig an das Du dir ansonsten was überlegen musst.
Aber sehr vorschtig und am Besten mit einer neuen Stelle im Background. 

Zurzeit habe ich dies grad hinter mir und ich fange Anfang Juli meine neue Stelle an. Auch in diesem Fall kommt plötzlich der Chef an und bietet plötzlich Dinge an die vorher nicht möglich waren, leider zu spät. 

Lass dich nicht verrückt machen mit Sprüchen wie nach 8 Stunden den Hammer fallen zu lassen den dabei ziehst Du garantiert den Kürzeren. 

Kopf hoch und nur Mut, es gibt nur diese Möglichkeit und einer kleiner Trost ist das der Arbeitsmarkt sich wohl beruhigt im Sektor Automatisierung. 

Bei einer grösseren Firma wurden in den letzten Monaten ca 70 neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt und sie suchen immer noch.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## jupp (4 April 2006)

Thomas-03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer grösseren Firma wurden in den letzten Monaten ca 70 neue Mitarbeiter eingestellt und sie suchen immer noch.
> 
> Gruss
> Thomas


 
Hallo Thomas,

hat die Firma auch einen Namen? ;-))

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Thomas-03 (4 April 2006)

Hallo Jupp

Na klar ...

*SIEMENS !!!*

... einfach mal auf die Hompage und schauen und wundern.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 April 2006)

Es ist bekannt, das in Östereich das Einkommen wesentlich geringer ist als in Deutschland. Daher haben viele Unternehmen an der Grenze Probleme Personal zu bekommen, das qualifizierte fährt lieber über die Grenze.

Wie groß das "normale" Gefälle ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen.


Gruß, pt


----------



## Anonymus (6 April 2006)

Habe heute den Lohnzettel für März bekommen, anstatt 5 Überstunden habe ich 25 ausbezahlt bekommen, ist mal ein wenig Abwechslung fürs Konto. Ich habe Eure Tips befolgt, Arbeitszeit habe ich eingeschränkt (ca.8:30 bis 10:00). War eigentlich eine gute Woche, danke für Euren Arschrtritt, werde mich auch bei zwei Firmen bewerben, nur mal so zur Info!

Gruß

Georg


----------



## DasyDuck (7 April 2006)

Wir hier im Forum helfen doch immer gerne mit ein paar guten Tip's

Auch wenn Du mal ein paar andere Tip's brauchst sind wir immer für Dich da.

Grüßchen

DasyDuck


----------



## knabi (7 April 2006)

*Für Daisy!*

http://www.apostroph.de/display.php?k=plural&p=1


----------



## Knubi (7 April 2006)

@Knabi

Das machst Du auch in Deinen  "Prädikat: Sehr wertvoll Beiträgen"


----------

